
Rambler plans to sue Twitch for $2.82B in a Russian court - methou
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-russia-amazon-twitch/russia-blocks-premier-league-broadcasts-by-amazons-twitch-over-lawsuit-idUSKBN1YK0NN
======
artemonster
First nginx, then this. Sends a strong message to the potential investors
about how business is done there. pfft :)

